# AWesome! ....and oh, crap.



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

ok my friends i am in a bit of a dilemma.

Long story short- I recently made contact with a person who works in the art world and is excited to help me get a show in a gallery! yay

the art is not a problem, i have like 32 pieces maybe 28 would fit into the show. The problem is, that since we are apparently going through the mandatory 'starving' phase of my artistic career, the idea of framing all of these is simply out of the question, at least right now. even cheap-ass plastic and glass will go 10$ per, easily 300 bucks out. 

what makes this interesting is the fact that all my pieces are on canvas mounted to board, so the original is stiff, but they do tend to warp a bit.

enter my new idea of 1-wrapping the works tight in plastic sheet, and then hang them using spacers of some kind, wood or even foam maybe? with those new 2 sided wall hanger strips. 

ive also seen boards hung by just gluing ribbon or string to the back corners and hanging from a tack.

thought about cutting wood frames to fit, but i think wood spacers with tape might achieve the same effect.

anyway, if any of you have any creative hanging ideas for my canvas boards, theyd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Just a shot in the dark here, but if you look up and call a few construction companies, ask where or what do they do with their excess wood, as the contractors *always* overestimate and purchase more wood than they need (beats not having enough) and often the wood left over is in good shape but too small to suit construction use...check especially construction of non-profits such as hospitals, libraries and schools. Of course, provided you get some pieces, they'll probably be a variety of sizes. If you can't custom cut it yourself, Home Depot or something can cut them for you. Likely for a fee, but that's way cheaper than buying even a quarter of the wood you'd need. A quick Google search for 'wood recycling Colorado' lead me here.

Speaking of Home Depot, you get like 8-10 2x4 12 ft "non-visible" slabs (they cost like less than half as much as the refined ones but the difference is subtle) cut up for you and, counting cutying cost, you shouldn't set you back $60-70, an estimate that also includes a can or two of stainer to pretty the wood up (I'm assuming your exhibiting to sell?) 

P.s. how big are your pieces?

P.p.s. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrads Jeff! I want pics man, ur gonna take off! As for ur problem....im in the same boat and i also use canvas board from time to time. What i do is get old frames from thrift stores(waaaay cheaper than buying new ones) and if i still cant afford everything, i just lessen my number of entries...leave them wanting more.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Michael and Corydulos- much appreciated!
leaning toward recycled wood frames, (my friend and I recycle pallets into boxes), but have been struggling as to how to do it.
Now Im leaning toward a frame, same out to out as the canvas,(most of them are 16x20 cory) and then paint it black, mount the canvas to the frame with sticky tabs, then hang the frame to the wall. 
I'll post a pic after I finish one and see what you guys think.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

cutting up material








after some glue and sanding








painted and hanger wire installed, also plastic stretched over the canvas








and finally hung on the wall..








since this pic i have stretched the plastic better so there arent any ripples, starting to learn the trick to it- one thing i need is bigger 2way stickeys to stick the bard to the frame, but even the tiny ones i have are holding pretty decent.

thinkin this might work! ...and it costs me basically some plastic, tape, paint, and sweat. mass production scheduled for today 

thoughts? suggestions? critiques?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

front shot


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Update - 
Finally got a date for the show, I get the whole month of October at a gallery in Woodland Park, CO. I've figured out that the plastic was a bad idea, and that the pieces look great 'naked' and mounted on the black x frames. 
..Now its just a matter of building a butt-load of homemade frames!! 
I am really stoked....


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Happy for you man! 

I also think it looks better without the plastic. I like the non-glare look. I do mostly pencils. I shop at Hobby Lobby (they are gonna name a wing after me, I spend so much there) and I catch frames on sale. Then, I use the 40% discount coupons from online to purchase glare-resistant glass. Saves a ton of money and the art work looks so much better.

Congratulations again on the show. BTW....Maynard is looking good!


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow this is great. Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

heres a taste...I'll paste more after the show on thursday.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

I love this show! The non-glare and naked frames really enhance your work! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks TR
well apparently people are responding well, the bank has asked to extend the show and postpone the reception to allow for a press release! I get to go today and be interviewed by the local papers. ...a little nerve wracking to be honest!
exciting though.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

How was the interview Jeff? I'm betting it was quite invigorating!!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Interview went well, it was just one local paper. Looking forward to the reception this thursday! so far so good.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

So glad the interview went well! Let us know how the reception goes Jeff!


----------

